# Ethereal mac os 10.2.8



## milimelo (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens juste de m'inscrire alors je ne connais pas encore très bien le fonctionnement, l'ambiance et l'accueil sur ce site.
Je vous expose mon petit problème : j'aimerais installer sur mon mac os 10.2.8 ethereal mais j'avoue que je n'y arrive pas. 
Si quelqu'un ou quelqu'une pouvait me venir en aide ce serait génial.
Merci par avance de m'avoir lu.
ps : j'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2008)

bonjour et bienvenue

ca concernerait plutôt la section Unix, Linux & Open Source


----------



## milimelo (3 Janvier 2008)

Merci ! Je déplace donc le sujet !!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Janvier 2008)

c'est fait


----------



## Zeusviper (3 Janvier 2008)

Salut!

tcpdump : version texte (ligne de commande avec le terminal)
ethereal : gui de tcpdump (gui = graphic user interface)
aquaethereal : gui version mac d'ethereal

Malheureusement, pas de version directement "compatible" avec l'interface graphique de Mac OS X.

Il faut d'abord : 
- soit télécharger macports (http://www.macports.org/) soit télécharger fink (http://fink.sourceforge.net/) qui permettent d'utiliser des programmes open source que l'on retrouve sous linux et adaptés pour les Mac. Ce sont des genres d'apt-get si vous connaissez sous linux.
- installer X11 (serveur graphique open source)
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html ou sur tes cd d'install

-puis installer via macport ou fink ethereal
tu peux alors ajouter l'interface aqua qui est un peu plus joli.

Bon courage!

Sinon tu as déjà quelques infos réseau ici : Utilitaires-> Utilitaires de réseau
et d'autres utilitaires sont spécialisés pour certaines utilisations si c'est wifi par ex. c'est lourd ethereal mais il n'y a pas plus complet certes!

EDIT : aquaethereal qui en fait s'appelle sharklauncher : http://aquaethereal.sourceforge.net/ (mais ne dispense pas d'installer via fink ou macports ethereal sous X11)


----------



## milimelo (4 Janvier 2008)

ouahouu !! Mille mercis ! Zeusviper tu es un dieu !
Je vais essayer tout ça et je te tiens au courant !
(pourvu que j'y arrive !)


----------



## milimelo (4 Janvier 2008)

Le truc c'est qu'il faut Xcode 3.0 pour installer macports ou fink mais pour installer Xcode 3.0 il faut être minimum en 10.3 !!!
Je m'en mange les doigts !
Il n'y a donc rien à faire?? Pas moyen sous 10.2.8 d'avoir une version graphique de tcpdump ?!!


----------



## Zeusviper (4 Janvier 2008)

Aie... je n'avais pas fait attention à ta version de système... En effet ca risque d'etre un peu problématique..
Pour macports je crois qu'on peut oublier.

Mais fink existait déjà sous jaguar, et fink te permet d'installer un serveur X (Xfree86), donc tu devrais t'en sortir comme ca. (http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=132)  (par contre vu que c'est plus le X11 d'apple je crois que tu peux oublier tt les liens avec interface aqua).

Pour les développeurs tools (Xcode) ceux existant avec jaguar devraient largement suffir pour installer fink, et il se chargera de rajouter ce qu'il manquerait.

Bon courage!!


----------



## milimelo (5 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah je vais essayer quand même ! Merci beaucoup encore : c'est sympa !


----------



## milimelo (7 Janvier 2008)

Hello,
ça y est : j'ai tout installé.
Le seul truc c'est que lorsque je veux lancer Ethereal j'ai le message suivant : [SIZE=-1]*"Gtk-WARNING* **: cannot open display."
Que dois-je faire ?
Merci !
[/SIZE]


----------



## milimelo (11 Janvier 2008)

Personne pour m'expliquer ? 
Je ne comprends pas : quels fichiers me manquent ?

Merci.


----------

